# Salmon Stickbait Question



## Anotherlimit (Jan 18, 2013)

I agree non jointed seem to be better. Here is a trick to all put 2 split rings on the back hook they can't shake it and you wont cmoe back with half a lure!


----------



## jake_1289 (Feb 27, 2009)

Okay guys I just want to thank everyone for their input and show what i've thrown together so far. Just remember, I've only used an airbrush for a month now. haha


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Most people use the deep billed cranks for kangs. And another thing I wouldn't skimp on is hooks.... you'll be losing a lot of fish because they are seriously MEAN. When they smack a crank it scares me sometimes.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Roger That said:


> Most people use the deep billed cranks for kangs. And another thing I wouldn't skimp on is hooks.... you'll be losing a lot of fish because they are seriously MEAN. When they smack a crank it scares me sometimes.


Agreed! You can be hungover and half asleep and get some on a bob, but you had better be ready when they smack a crank


----------

